# What versions of Tolkien's work do you own?



## morello13 (Oct 19, 2002)

Ilustrated, paperback, leathrette, etc.
For christmas I'm thinking about gettin LotR, the Hobitt, and the Sil, illustrated versions. A few pictures reallu help stimulate mi mind, like the Harry Potter series, those pictures at the beginning of each chapter help alot when creating a visual image in my mind.


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi. (This is my first post, so I hope I am doing this right.) If you are looking to get some nice editions of Tolkien for Christmas, I would highly recommend The Annotated Hobbit by Doug Anderson. It has tons of interesting annotations in the margins, as well as many pictures of covers and illustrations from previous editions of The Hobbit, including foreign covers, etc. It also has some of Tolkien's own illustrations, and some in color. I don't own it yet but I'm asking for it for Christmas. 

Also, I saw a beautiful edition of the Silmarillion at the bookstore the other day. It's the hardcover one illustrated by Ted Nasmith. His pictures of the elves and their world are just what I imagined Arda to be like.

The editions I have at home right now are: a paperback Silmarillion with a serene illustration by Tolkien on the front (white & light green, a tree with a bird in it, I think), and some book club editions of LotR with cool fold-out maps on the inside of the covers. They are all well-loved, with lots of sticky post-its marking my favorite parts!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

i have the movie editions of the LOTR. the hobbit with the pic of gandalf in a forest on the front (also paperback). and paperback editions of the sil, the ut, and the lost book of whatever or something like that 1 and 2 in paperback. i also have a few tolkien reference books one in hardback one in paperback. (paperbacks are cheaper)


----------



## Mithlond (Oct 19, 2002)

Well i started out with the paperback Hobbit, LotR and Sil, but as my love for Tolkien's work grew i now am getting them all again in hardcover.
I currently have the hardcovers of the Hobbit and LotR illustrated by Alan Lee, hardcover Silmarillion illustrated by Ted Nasmith and paperback UT and HoMe.

Its been kinda expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 19, 2002)

Does anyone have that green leatherette boxed Hobbit? I'm always curious about it because it looks so cool on the outside, but whenever I see it in the bookstore, it's wrapped up tight and I can't see the inside. 

I agree that it's worth it for the hardcovers. Do you guys find it hard to switch to a new copy after you've been reading another? What I mean is when you go looking for your favorite passage about Aragorn saying few things are harder than to be loved by a maiden whom you can't love back, etc., and you remember it's on the bottom right hand side in the old copy... And don't you get attached to the old copy? Is it worth it to get the new one?


----------



## morello13 (Oct 19, 2002)

i never though about that, but your definitely right. but right now i just am using the public library's books.


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 20, 2002)

OOh - library copies; definitely a great way to start! Plus, you are connected to all the other people who read the same exact copy and discovered Frodo and Samwise and the lot for the first time in that very same book. (I may be a bit biased, since I work in a library  ) Morello13, did you decide which ones you are going to ask for for Christmas yet?


----------



## morello13 (Oct 20, 2002)

i think im going for the illustrated, they cost the same as the leatherettes collectors editions, but pretty pictures are better than leather.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

i hate library books. u can't write in them!!!


----------



## Elennainie (Oct 20, 2002)

True, but they're free!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by morello13 _
> *Ilustrated, paperback, leathrette, etc.
> For christmas I'm thinking about gettin LotR, the Hobitt, and the Sil, illustrated versions. A few pictures reallu help stimulate mi mind, like the Harry Potter series, those pictures at the beginning of each chapter help alot when creating a visual image in my mind. *



But then again,if they are bad pictures,they can really ruin everything for you. I've seen some really bad art on the Internet so far. Do a search and you'll see. 

All my books are paperback.They are cheaper and I like them better than hardcovers actually.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

but u can only keep them for *TWO WEEKS*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *but u can only keep them for TWO WEEKS *



In my library you can keep them for six weeks altogether. But I never take them because I have my own.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

in mine u can keep them for two weeks and then u can reknew them for another two weeks if no one is on the waiting list


----------



## morello13 (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: What versions of Tolkien's work do you own?*



> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *But then again,if they are bad pictures,they can really ruin everything for you. I've seen some really bad art on the Internet so far. Do a search and you'll see.
> 
> All my books are paperback.They are cheaper and I like them better than hardcovers actually. *



Elennainie recommended Nasmith for the Sil. And didnt Alan Lee work on the film or wasn't he close with Tolkien?


----------

